# After Effects kein Quicktime als Codec



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem wenn ich bei after effects was exportieren will also ein video aus méiner arbeit machen will kann ich bei den codecs kein quicktime .mov codec auswählen weiss jemand wo ich die runterladen kann ?

vielen dank
gruss Hackintosh


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Also eigentlich müsste es QT unter "Komposition -> Fim erstellen" geben...

Aber im Normalfall exportiert man files aus AfterEffects nicht komprimiert. Man schneidet danach doch sicher noch etwas also lieber unkomprimiert exportieren.


----------



## Mark (19. August 2003)

Hi!

Hast Du den Quicktime Player installiert? Dann müssten auch die Codexes verfügbar sein...
Tauchen bei Formatoptionen aber erst auf, wenn Du Ausgabemodul/Format/ Quicktime-Film einstellst, gelle.

@Vincent: Das Format Quicktime muß doch nix mit einer Kompression zu tun haben: Du kannst Quicktime wählen und dort "none". Bzw. komprimiere ich zumindes Animation High und Quali reicht vollkommen aus...


----------



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

jetzt hab ich ihn auch gefunden über ausgabemodul vielen dank 

Nu hab ich noch ne Frage da ich viel mit Texten usw. mache welche einstellung beim Quicktime Codec zum exportiern könntet ihr mir da empfehlen ?

wenn ich quicktime auswähle kommt ein listenfeld wo 

bmp
animation
motion jpeg a
motion jpeg b

danke


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Ja klar Pinky man kann QT auch gar nicht oder so gut wie gar nicht komprimieren aber das tut man doch de fakto nicht oder? Wenn ich unkomprimiert exportiere, dann über eine unkomprimierte AVI.

Na wie auch immer, der Sorensen3 Codec ist relativ gut. Probier es einfach mal mit dem Hacky.
Kommt aber natürlich auch stark darauf an, was für eine Art Quellmaterial du hast.


----------



## Mark (19. August 2003)

Hi!

Bzgl Codec: die Frage ist, wo Dein Video hin soll bzw. was Du damit weiter machen willst.
Wie ich oben bereits schrieb habe ich gut Erfahrungen mit "Animation" High - Komprimiert zumindest ein wenig, so daß man in die Nähe kommt das ganz auf 'ne CD zu brennen -, wenn Du's weiterbearbeiten willst bzw. ich habe es für eine Beta-Produktion benützt und es reichte vollkommen aus.

Wenn's um was "kleiners" geht, stimme ich Vincent zu: Sorensen3.

Bei guter Kompression für's Internet würd' ich aber ruhig auch den divX ins Auge fassen, wenn's kein Quicktime sein muß...

@Vincent: ist wohl zum großen Teil auch eine "politische" frage ;-)
Bzw. in der Produktion ist ein gutes altes Tif incl. Alpha immernoch am kompatibelsten...


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Ja das mit der Politik mag schon stimmen. Mir ist QuickTime einfach suspekt...


----------



## Hackintosh (19. August 2003)

kling interessant wo kann ich diesen sorensen codec 3 bekommen ?

vielen dank das mit quicktime und animation hat perfekt geklappt ist nicht zu groß und wenn ich es zippe bekomm die 3.18mb datei auf 400kb ist doch perfekt 

vielen dank nochmal an euch beide


----------

